# Need 2 TB External HDD



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2014)

I need a 2 TB External HDD.
It will be dual purpose
1. To Connect it to my LED TV for watching videos etc
2. Taking backup of my personal collection like photos and videos

With regards to option 1 I'm not sure if the TV would support 2 TB External HDD.
2 years back I bought WD 1 TB to connect to my TV.

- - - Updated - - -

I have the below one 1 TB
*g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/0..._MyPassportEssential3.0_Black_300x300_box.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

+1 to WD mypassport/backup


----------



## bhvm (Apr 26, 2014)

There are some SONY 2TB METAL models available on Flipkart/ Snap deal. Extreme build quality and look for 9k. They're also USB 3.0


----------



## shubhu (Apr 26, 2014)

Check this one : Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk !


----------



## maheshn (Apr 26, 2014)

shubhu said:


> Check this one : Seagate Expansion 2 TB External Hard Disk !



You've recommended a bulky 3.5 inch device with external power adaptor, there are much better choices available, like


*www.flipkart.com/wd-elements-2-5-i...=b_9&ref=e1254e89-0e13-4008-80d5-8c0dd8222407

and it costs less than the sony models and has 3 years warranty too. I can personally recommend it since I've owned one for about 9 months now, no issues.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 27, 2014)

the adata 2tb portable one is now available for 6.4 k using app coupon and almost all certified reviews are positive. i may purchase it soon as im running out of space. very tempting deal


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2014)

Where would I get this for the least price?
*www.flipkart.com/wd-elements-2-5-i...srno=b_9&affid=salescueli&affExtParam1=54CL36


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Where would I get this for the least price?
> *www.flipkart.com/wd-elements-2-5-i...srno=b_9&affid=salescueli&affExtParam1=54CL36


That is the least price I think.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2014)

I made the order. Thanks for the inputs guys!


----------



## sam1 (May 17, 2014)

@op, how good is the hdd? care to post a review?


----------



## ajayritik (May 17, 2014)

My OS has not recognised this so had to temporary fix by installing OS on another HDD. Once I start using this will let you know.


----------

